# Sig Competition Help



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im working on my sig for this weeks competition but my photoshop skills are lacking, this is what I have so far, but the red background I want a splatter type effect and I cant manage to get one,I searched for tutorials but they keep showing some splatter brush that doesnt seem to exist on mine, Help with this problem and a basic critiuque overall is greatly appreciated, any tips?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You can download splatter brush packs at deviantart.

To add them to photoshop, extract the file (if its zipped, if not just move it to this location..) to Hardrive > Program Files > Adobe > Adobe CS3 (or w/e PS your using) > Presets > Brushes.

Now you can load those brushes in adobe. Hope that helps.

If not, another way to attain a splatter efect, is grab a soft brush around 65-100px, and brush once or twice. Now grab your eraser, go into the brush settings and mess about with the dynamics, scattering(quite high, around 400%) etc . Then erase away on the brush layer with 65% opacity and around 40% flow.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good, a much better improvement over last weeks already.

Do what KryOnicle said to get the splatter brushes. Let us know if that works for you.

Once you have the whole thing all set the way you want try to sharpen it once or twice to make everything more clear.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Its also a tad bit blurry overall.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good bro.

You might want to unblur it a bit, and it looks like your trying to get a rough, blending border, try and match the outside color with that of the forum, it will look better.

Also, here are splatter brushes.

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources/applications/psbrushes&order=9&q=splatter


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Appreciation and Reps to everyone thanks for the help, Im gonna try and give the splatter brushes a shot tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im still playing trying to get it right but I thought I would post my second go at it and get some more input,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alot better


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I dont know much about sigs but the Black Donnellys was a killer show that shouldn't have been canceled.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Black Donnelys was awesome, I downloaded every episode after it was cancelled and have watched them all at least 20 times, easily my favorite show of all time, I still cant believe they cancelled it, if they ever release the names of who ever decided to take it off the air Im gonna hunt them down and jab a spork in there eye.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just testing to see how it looks on the Forum Background.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice border you got going on Toxic.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

